# Ray Mears's Bushcraft



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just seen the above programme and was extremely impressed with it. Amazing what you can make with a few sticks, some nettle twine (you had to see the programme), some feathers, some tree resin glue and some flint .......... in this case a perfectly useable bow and some arrows









Flint knives also used to butcher the carcass of a Roe deer (not killed by Ray with the bow and arrow I hasten to add), the meat was cooked using hot rocks covered in a pit - tasted superb apparently an looked pretty good.

He's in the Amazon next week - should be well worth watching


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You are well on your way with your pointy lollipop stick Paul









It's a great series, well worth watching.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Improvise, improvise, improvise!! I was a boy scout (and didn't like it at all)! Don't think I'm the next Ray Mears though
















He was wearing a watch on a Nato strap - think it may have been a military style Eco drive (titanium).


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Excellent programme. It was the shell seafood that I fancied most, may have been a touch sandy though!

Paul D


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not a huge seafood fan I must admit but if I was hungry, and there was nothing else handy (like a Burger King














), then I'm sure I'd develop a taste - looked dead easy to collect and cook too (as long as you had means of making a fire). I thought it was funny when he faced the camera, whilst chewing a cockle, and said "that's a real taste of the sea". So it'll be salty then will it Ray?? I also noticed that it was an all meat meal - no greens/drinks mentioned at all









Cool programme tho' will definitely watch it next week


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

That fella really knows his stuff. But what I don't understand is how he gets to be so "big boned" while living off bugs and yomping miles in his rawhide slippers?

Is there a secret Big MAc stash? We should be told ...

Nin


----------

